# GS Procedure with Surrogacy



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Hi there

I'm wondering if anyone can help me? I just wondered if anyone might be able to shed some light on the process involved for a GS surrogate?

I am happy to take care of my side of things (IVF, etc) but I am wondering what she will have to do in order to sync cycles, etc., to be ready for ET. 

I appreciate that it is probably the same procedure as for donor, but I don't actually know what that procedure is either and was looking for a bit of advice if possible please?

Thanks!

xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

When I looked into it at ARGC they would do all that, they treat her as an egg recipient and you the egg donor basically. The clinic  needs to do all her screening bloods, take her case to an ethics panel at your clinic (not all clinics are licensed for surrogacy- I tried the Lister but they weren't then) meet her and do a physical exam, she needs counselling and her DP and you and yours - ARGC recommend Zita West's but I booked to go to their other counsellor Carol Wilson as I had seen her for mc counselling and she was a lot cheaper than Zita's and also they wanted 4 hrs whereas she only wanted 2 hrs  and then they have to do a report for panel/ethics. ARGC were charging an extra £1k for surrogacy arrangement fees, then your IVF and her scans and drugs for prep for ET. You have cycled there and so know the process ... which clinic are you using? I went around a few in London and decided that they were most clued up as well as having the best results.

( When I was an egg recipient I down regulated with an injection , and the donor and I were synched up, I then had drugs to try to thicken my lining and had scans - so I presume for her that is it) 

My surrogate (a family friend)  then pulled out when the appts were made so I know no further!


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Thanks so much for all of that info!

I'm thinking of either Dr G at FGA or LFC directly as I'm happy with both.

I'm just trying to get my head around average costs and what she needs to do.  

I'm expecting the £3,500 for the cycle (as I will do a fresh cycle) and whatever the drugs are for me and her but I wasn't too sure after that.

I also thought she would essentially need to D/R while I do the tx cycle... in terms of the drugs to thicken your lining, do you happen to remember what they were and how they were taken?

...and  I'm so sorry your surrogate pulled out.  Are you currently looking for someone or have you given it up for the moment?


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Also, is anyone able to tell me how long my GS will be d/r for?  I'm hoping that she doesn't have to do any injections and can just use the Synarel spray.  Would that be possible?

I still haven't heard back from the clinics (I've now e-mailed 3 of them).


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

MandyPandy it is  one off injection not daily Prostrap so no dily sniffing hassle. To thicken lining I took progynova tablets, HRT patches and Viagra- but i have lining issues- some do it on natural cycles- I think your estimates of £3500 is probably a bit low but you might be right  i have never cycled with Dr Gorgy or LFC, but my own IVF cycle at arcg was £12K and another £16k.
ZW counsellor alone was costing £1-2K Carol Wilson was working about about £300.
Good Luck


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi

I wish you lots of luck with everything.

You'll need to apply for a parental order after your baby's birth to secure your legal status.  The cost of the court application fee is around £200 and you should add this to your budget.  Do check out the process and legal requirements for a parental order too so you know what's required to keep costs and any unwanted problems to a minimum.

All the best.

Louisa


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Thanks JJ1 

...and Lou, thanks for the advice.   I'm a legal eagle myself so all that side of things has already been sorted.  I can't help it.  I have to know the legal bits and pieces are organised before anything else goes ahead.   Natalie Gamble Associates is on the case. xxx


----------

